# Slate Tile Tank Bankground



## Harry Muscle (Oct 17, 2007)

I received a request for more information on how I put together my slate tile background (pictured here: http://www.stonyx.googlepages.com/IMG_0775.JPG/IMG_0775-full.jpg ). So I figured I'd write a post to answer in case others are curious to know.

First you need to find some suitable slate tiles. I found mine at The Building Box, which is now Rona (Canadian stores). Mine was black with a bit of green (chlorite mineral) in it. Please be aware that most slate tiles that have any fancy or bright color to them most likely have minerals that are unsuitable for the aquarium. What you're looking for is a dull black or gray. Depending on your tank size it might be worthwhile to ask them to cut the tiles for you. I bought four full tiles (1' x 1') and had two more tiles cut in half (12" x 6" pieces) plus a spare tile for sliver cuts. This fit almost perfectly in my 4' tank. My plan was to stagger the joints so that I had a full tile on the top (with a cut one below it) then next to it a half tile on the top, then a full tile .... However, it left me with a small 1/2" gap. I used the spare tile I bought to cut a piece to fit this gap (which took a few tries to get it right).

Next you need to figure out how to attach the slate to the back glass. Personally I didn't want to attach it directly to the back glass in case I ever need to remove it, plus rock touching glass makes me nervous . Also I wanted the background to cover or be infront of the back silicone. This is where the pink foam insulation comes in. It's the hard rigid stuff that they sell in 1/2" (and up) sizes. I cut this into aprox. 1/4" thick strips (or whatever the tickness is of your silicone bead in the back corners). So the strips where 1/4" by 1/2" by what ever length. I took these strips and I glued them to the back glass such that the edges of the tiles would rest on the strips, plus a little bit of support in the middle of the tiles. There's not much pressure that will be applied to these tiles so there's no need for crazy support. A strip along the whole perimeter of the tile plus a piece or two in the middle should usually suffice. I used GE Silicone I Doors and Windows for the glue. Next I glued the tiles to the strips with the same glue. For this however, you will most likely have to put the tank on it's back otherwise the tiles will simply slide to the bottom of the tank. Btw, it's always best to dry fit the tiles before you glue them in. For example I had to chip a small piece off the top left and top right corner tiles to make room for a small amount of silicone that overflowed when they made the tank.

That's about it. Let it dry for a good day or two before putting the tank back on it's right side and probably wait a good week or so before adding water so all the stuff can off gas from the silicone ... just to be on the safe side.

If you have any questions or want further info let me know,
Harry

P.S. Not sure if this should have been in the aquascaping forum (since it's to do with the inside of the tank) or the DIY forum. Eitherway if the mods want to move it please do so.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Very cool idea. Turned out quite nice.


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Very cool looking! I will have to try that.


----------



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

It makes for a look that is more natural IMO. This is a good tip for aquascaping, and I am sure some plants even enjoy grabbing onto that.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

I currently am using a Cork background in two of my tanks and I really like the look of the slate as well, I am debating figuring out a way to combine the two for my 30 breeder as my shrimp and plants LOVE the cork.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Not to belabor a point, but this looks almost too........fabricated(?) to me in the picture. Or too un-natural.

It would be better if the slate was broken and the remaining flat edge was attached to the back, and built up in "layers" instead. It would be more catchy and natural looking. Of course, such a task would be revoltingly tedious and weigh a ton!!!!

Regardless, the article is an interesting read; I would like to see someone's "spin" on it!! It may look pretty cool in a more mature tank as opposed to the one shown which needs some time for the plants to cover some of it (IMO). 

Thanks, Harry!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> Not to belabor a point, but this looks almost too........fabricated(?) to me in the picture. Or too un-natural.
> 
> It would be better if the slate was broken and the remaining flat edge was attached to the back, and built up in "layers" instead. It would be more catchy and natural looking. Of course, such a task would be revoltingly tedious and weigh a ton!!!!


I understand what DonalmBoyer means. My impressions were that the slate was flat and the tile seams (although joined very tightly) show up due to the grain mis-match.

This opens some possibilities if given some thought. You could easily stand the tile off the back wall a little to hide all of your equipment.

Reguardless, this is a very interesting topic and one for which I may try using differant materials

Despite my opinions of the tile itself, great job.
Thanks for the post.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Let me add a seconed comment
If you added a lot of stems to the tank and it was fully grown out, the tile would blend better and would make an awsome backgound. IMO


----------

